# I tried to HP Zany's no slime Castile



## Dawni (Jan 19, 2019)

And this is the result!

Here's the thread for those interested but haven't come across it.

I quite like it.

Turmeric, coconut milk powder and rice powder as additives, and scented with a blend of elemi, cypress, patchouli, eucalyptus, black pepper and lemongrass EOs

I doubt I used enough turmeric to darken this, so I'm guessing I must have slightly burnt the coconut milk powder. I should have less lighter part, assuming that is all the scrapings off the sides (I always scrape), so I'm also guessing I didn't mix in both properly? Anyways, the outcome is ok with me.


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 19, 2019)

@Dawni, they look really pretty!

I like the "unmixed" pattern you have made!


----------



## Dawni (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks @SaltedFig!

I just now realized it must be the reason for my previous stone soaps lol, not mixing.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 19, 2019)

Very pretty Dawni - they do look like stone!


----------



## Dean (Jan 19, 2019)

Congratz!  I was lil worried how it would work on HP but looks like a success.  Did u end up increasing the water?

I like how folks are testing variations of @Zany_in_CO’s recipe and sharing results.


----------



## Dawni (Jan 19, 2019)

Small update.. The soap is lighter now than when unmolded several hours ago. I'll post pics tomorrow if they lighten up more or stay this way. Wonder if it happened to anyone else in CP, or is it my additives? 

Thank you @dibbles!

Yes @Dean, I used 1.9:1 rather than 1.7. Was thinking to increase it to 2:1 but I keep trying less water in most my recipes to see how much less I can use to get minimal shrinkage, which happens when you use too much water. So I decided on 1.9.. And thank you


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 19, 2019)

Dawni said:


> ...The soap is lighter now than when unmolded several hours ago...


I was about to ask about that. The one batch of Aleppo I made using faux seawater lightened up considerably from the lovely green shade from the laurel oil. It finished light tan, tho, as it should. 

BTW, I just luv the look of your soap! This is a fantastic addition to the "No Slime Castile" thread. Thanks for sharing, Dawni! Well done!


----------



## Dawni (Jan 19, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I was about to ask about that. The one batch of Aleppo I made using faux seawater lightened up considerably from the lovely green shade from the laurel oil. It finished light tan, tho, as it should.
> 
> BTW, I just luv the look of your soap! This is a fantastic addition to the "No Slime Castile" thread. Thanks for sharing, Dawni! Well done!
> View attachment 35229


Thanks to you for sharing that recipe!

Good to know it isn't just me haha
Here's how light it became after about 7hrs.. Let's see tomorrow


This is considering there was still daylight in the first pic and only artificial light now at night.


----------



## mommycarlson (Jan 19, 2019)

I love the look of HP for some designs,  looks great!


----------



## Meena (Jan 19, 2019)

Dawni said:


> Thanks to you for sharing that recipe!
> 
> Good to know it isn't just me haha
> Here's how light it became after about 7hrs.. Let's see tomorrow
> ...



These are beautiful, Dawni.  They will look great no matter what color they end up.  I love your additives and scent mixture.  Wish I could be there to smell it.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 19, 2019)

Dawni said:


> Good to know it isn't just me haha Here's how light it became after about 7hrs.. Let's see tomorrow


It would seem that natural colorants don't hold up well in this recipe. We need someone to try micas... yoo hoo, @Meena?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Jan 19, 2019)

that's is very pretty!!!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 19, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> It would seem that natural colorants don't hold up well in this recipe. We need someone to try micas... yoo hoo, @Meena?


I used micas in the version I made with coconut oil - they seem to be holding up very well.


----------



## Meena (Jan 19, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> It would seem that natural colorants don't hold up well in this recipe. We need someone to try micas... yoo hoo, @Meena?



This would be my first HP, but i'm game!  I don't think anyone has answered about a dedicated crock pot necessary or not? Or how about a stainless steel pot for this one?  

Also, is there anything special to do, not do, or watch out for when HPing a Bastile, or should I keep this a simple Castile as you originally wrote the recipe?



Dawni said:


> Turmeric, coconut milk powder and rice powder as additives, and scented with a blend of elemi, cypress, patchouli, eucalyptus, black pepper and lemongrass EOs
> 
> 
> View attachment 35224



I should have asked you earlier:  What was the rice powder intended to do in this soap?


----------



## Dawni (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you @Meena! 

My slow cooker is just for soap, but I've read some who use it for cooking too. If you search the net, there are several ways to do HP, including a stainless steel pot in a double boiler setup.

I tweaked the original recipe to only 80% Olive oil coz the remainder I wanted to use my sweet almond infused with turmeric, for the color. Other than that, recipe written is what I used, including amounts for coconut and Castor oils. It worked fine.

I also increased the water a bit to 1.9:1 as opposed to original 1.7:1 to make up for whatever moisture might be lost while cooking. You'll end up with a thick, goopy mess that's difficult to mold, with many air pockets if you lose too much water. 

Keeping in mind the shrinkage over time, you could still use more I guess, you could end up with nice fluid batter in which you can do proper swirls, since you're using micas 

Oh, and rice anything (I've made a triple rice soap - water used in the 3rd wash, water from cooking, and rice powder - that's still curing) reportedly helps to even out skin tone, helps with those pesky dark spots and it "moisturizes." As with most additives, no one's sure if any properties are actually retained, but I use them in case they do, and they sound nice lols


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 20, 2019)

The soap looks awesome Dawni!  Almost a light 'camo' pattern now.  I do like the look of HP soap I must say, but not sure I will ever try it.


----------



## Dawni (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you @mommycarlson and @Marilyn Norgart!

@KiwiMoose I'm sure you could turn even HP into works of art but I don't mind you sticking to CP if you keep showing us your pretty soaps hehe.. And thank you


----------



## szaza (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks for sharing @Dawni ! Good to know the recipe works with HP as well. And the soap turned out beautiful! I love how you're using the texture of HP to create beautiful soaps.


----------



## Dawni (Jan 20, 2020)

Happy Anniversary to this soap! Haha

A year ago since yesterday, I made a Basile with Zany's no slime faux seawater. Olive oil was 80% here. I'm happy to report that out of all the EOs listed above, only elemi seems to have faded and the most remaining is black pepper and cypress.

A year and a day from that day, here's the last remaining piece I have. The rest is at my dad's.




As you can see, no orange spots like the other Castiles I've posted. Could the 20% other oil have made that big a difference? My dad's stash has no signs of orange or yellow either.. The turmeric has long ago faded and it's now quite a hard, pretty, almost white bar.

And here's the lather. It's veery slightly snotty if you purposely stick your (not very wet) hands on the bar n pull but with just regular washing it isn't noticeable at all.




Nice, eh? Unfortunately, my skin doesn't like this one either. Good call on my part I think, for switching to RBO early on lol my dad has no issues with it though. I'll ask mom to test later..


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 20, 2020)

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Melysg25 (Dec 23, 2020)

Dawni said:


> Small update.. The soap is lighter now than when unmolded several hours ago. I'll post pics tomorrow if they lighten up more or stay this way. Wonder if it happened to anyone else in CP, or is it my additives?
> 
> Thank you @dibbles!
> 
> Yes @Dean, I used 1.9:1 rather than 1.7. Was thinking to increase it to 2:1 but I keep trying less water in most my recipes to see how much less I can use to get minimal shrinkage, which happens when you use too much water. So I decided on 1.9.. And thank you



Silly question:
Is this how it would look in soapcalc ?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 23, 2020)

Melysg25 said:


> Silly question:
> Is this how it would look in soapcalc ?


Not silly at all. Spot on! BUT. If you increase the faux seawater, which is used to make the lye solution, you might have more of the sea salt and baking soda in the batch which could throw off the final result. So, my suggestion would be to make a small batch and try the recipe as written. Have extra water on hand to add if the batch seems too dry.  

Thanks in advance for giving this the HP treatment. I look forward to reading your results.


----------



## Dawni (Dec 23, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Not silly at all. Spot on! BUT. If you increase the faux seawater, which is used to make the lye solution, you might have more of the sea salt and baking soda in the batch which could throw off the final result. So, my suggestion would be to make a small batch and try the recipe as written. Have extra water on hand to add if the batch seems too dry.
> 
> Thanks in advance for giving this the HP treatment. I look forward to reading your results.


Yes! If I was to make this now I'd probably have that extra water on standby, in case I needed it instead of up front. Excited to see your results


----------



## Melysg25 (Dec 24, 2020)

Not silly at all. Spot on! BUT. If you increase the faux seawater, which is used to make the lye solution, you might have more of the sea salt and baking soda in the batch which could throw off the final result. So, my suggestion would be to make a small batch and try the recipe as written. Have extra water on hand to add if the batch seems too dry.  

Thanks in advance for giving this the HP treatment. I look forward to reading your results. 
[/QUOTE]
I started out with your original recipe @Zany_in_CO 
[QUOTE="Zany_in_CO, post: 865555, member: 22120"]
Not silly at all. Spot on! BUT. If you increase the faux seawater, which is used to make the lye solution, you might have more of the sea salt and baking soda in the batch which could throw off the final result. So, my suggestion would be to make a small batch and try the recipe as written. Have extra water on hand to add if the batch seems too dry.  :thumbup:

Thanks in advance for giving this the HP treatment. I look forward to reading your results. :videovisit:
[/QUOTE]
I started out with your original recipe [USER=22120]@Zany_in_CO  and the water/lye ratio of 1.7:1.
I made a very small batch (so glad I did) the soap came out crumbly and did not hold together we'll. Almost looks like a rice cake. Lol.
I made a full quart of faux sea water so I will be making another batch with the 1.9:1 ratio that @Dawni used for the HP version. Hopefully it turns out better .


----------



## kevenaeakin (Dec 26, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Not silly at all. Spot on! BUT. If you increase the faux seawater, which is used to make the lye solution, you might have more of the sea salt and baking soda in the batch which could throw off the final result. So, my suggestion would be to make a small batch and try the recipe as written. Have extra water on hand to add if the batch seems too dry.
> 
> Thanks in advance for giving this the HP treatment. I look forward to reading your results.


 hi Zany could you tell me where to find your faux salt no slime recipe I thought I had it but I can't find it anywhere where I should have put it


----------



## Dawni (Dec 26, 2020)

kevenaeakin said:


> hi Zany could you tell me where to find your faux salt no slime recipe I thought I had it but I can't find it anywhere where I should have put it


It's linked at the beginning of this thread... And here too hehehe


----------



## Melysg25 (Dec 28, 2020)

Melysg25 said:


> Not silly at all. Spot on! BUT. If you increase the faux seawater, which is used to make the lye solution, you might have more of the sea salt and baking soda in the batch which could throw off the final result. So, my suggestion would be to make a small batch and try the recipe as written. Have extra water on hand to add if the batch seems too dry.
> 
> Thanks in advance for giving this the HP treatment. I look forward to reading your results.


I started out with your original recipe @Zany_in_CO
[QUOTE="Zany_in_CO, post: 865555, member: 22120"]
Not silly at all. Spot on! BUT. If you increase the faux seawater, which is used to make the lye solution, you might have more of the sea salt and baking soda in the batch which could throw off the final result. So, my suggestion would be to make a small batch and try the recipe as written. Have extra water on hand to add if the batch seems too dry.  :thumbup:

Thanks in advance for giving this the HP treatment. I look forward to reading your results. :videovisit:
[/QUOTE]
I started out with your original recipe [USER=22120]@Zany_in_CO  and the water/lye ratio of 1.7:1.
I made a very small batch (so glad I did) the soap came out crumbly and did not hold together we'll. Almost looks like a rice cake. Lol.
I made a full quart of faux sea water so I will be making another batch with the 1.9:1 ratio that @Dawni used for the HP version. Hopefully it turns out better .
[/QUOTE]
This is what it looked like @Zany_in_CO


----------



## Dawni (Dec 28, 2020)

Melysg25 said:


> I made a very small batch (so glad I did) the soap came out crumbly and did not hold together we'll. Almost looks like a rice cake. Lol.


How long did you cook this for? It looks a bit over I think?


----------



## AliOop (Dec 28, 2020)

I tend to agree with @Dawni - that looks either over-cooked, or like you didn't start with enough water so it dried out. You mentioned 1.9:1 but I usually HP at 2.5:1.


----------



## Dawni (Dec 28, 2020)

Yes but with no hard oils or butters she wouldn't need a lot of water in my opinion, especially if she was going for a more rustic look than swirlable.. Hence why I used less than 2:1 even for HP


----------



## AliOop (Dec 28, 2020)

Dawni said:


> Yes but with no hard oils or butters she wouldn't need a lot of water in my opinion, especially if she was going for a more rustic look than swirlable.. Hence why I used less than 2:1 even for HP


Good point! And if you have made it successfully at that ratio, then I guess we are back to overcooked.


----------



## Dawni (Dec 28, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Good point! And if you have made it successfully at that ratio, then I guess we are back to overcooked.


Lol yes.. Or maybe too much steam released, too little stirring.. Or a combo of everything lol


----------



## Melysg25 (Dec 28, 2020)

Dawni said:


> Lol yes.. Or maybe too much steam released, too little stirring.. Or a combo of everything lol


I think it was a bit of everything.  Too much steam released, too much stirring and evaporation.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 29, 2020)

Melysg25 said:


> I think it was a bit of everything.  Too much steam released, too much stirring and evaporation.


It happens, and I've had the "rice cake" soap to prove it.


----------

